# بروتوكولات الاتصالات .... حد عايز يستفيد



## tame_whale (18 يوليو 2006)

حبايبي وأعزائي وإخواني المهندسين
أحب أقدم لزملائي مهندسي الاتصالات - وخاصة إني مهندس إتصالات كمان- موقع جميل جدا ومفيد إن شاء الله وحيث إنكم تريدون الجديد كل يوم فتتبعوا ماذا أحضرت لكم اليوم :81: وقولو لي يا ترى إيه اللي ممكن يكون ناقص وندور عليه كلنا..... آخر حاجة أحب أقول لكل واحد عنده معلومة ما يبخلش علينا بيها ويحتسب الأجر والثواب عند الله 
رابط الموقـــــــــــــع إضغط هنا​


----------



## araesh2 (23 يوليو 2006)

Thanks alot man ....i'm new com..eng ..i hope keep going well ...


----------



## tame_whale (25 يوليو 2006)

ما تحطش في باللك يا عزيزي araesh2 أنا مجرد سبب قدره ربنا ... وأحتسب الأجر عند الله وإذا كان عندك إضافات هتفيد يبقى يا ريت تشاركنا بيها


----------



## عبد_الكريم (1 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## فراس404 (2 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور يا اخي


----------



## مثال عكاب (3 أغسطس 2006)

مششششكور يا اخي


----------



## فراس404 (3 أغسطس 2006)

الله بيبارك فيك والف شكر


----------



## omar_beyaty (4 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك وبجهودك ..واحيي كرمك العالي


----------



## AVio_niCS (5 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## وليد1314 (7 أغسطس 2006)

*للمصلحه العامه*

أخى العزيز 
اشكر لك تعبك وحرصك على افادة رواد هذا الموقع. ولكنى أتصور الاستفادة ستكون أعظم لو كتبت لنا محتويات الموقع باللغه العربيه مع شرحه ان أمكن.
مع بالغ احترامى لك


----------



## jamilkhatib (8 أغسطس 2006)

هذه مقدمة عن تقنية ISDN المستعملة بالهواتف الرقمية
http://www.handasarabia.org/mambo/i...an&task=doc_download&gid=16&Itemid=55&lang=en


----------



## tame_whale (9 أغسطس 2006)

أخي jamilkhatib هو ده التفاعل الللي بنطالب بيه أشكرك يا أخي على مشاركتك الايجابية


----------



## م/هبة (9 أغسطس 2006)

Tankessssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## مثال عكاب (10 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا يا اخوان على هذه المعلومات


----------



## النمر (11 أغسطس 2006)

اخي الحبيب 
انا ادرس هندسة اتصالات الحاسبات واشكو من نقص كبير في المواضيع الخاصة بهذا القسم هل لديك موقع خاص بدراستي او كتب او اشياء مماثلة 
ومشكور على كل الجهود الي تبذلها


----------



## tame_whale (11 أغسطس 2006)

صديقي النمر يمكنك أن تستفيد ولو جزئيا من تلك الموسوعه العربية عل أن يكون في ذلك طلبك وأن تكون إفادتك:2:


----------



## bebo13 (22 أغسطس 2006)

[GRADE="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]mercyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy[/GRADE]


----------



## م/محمد عماد (23 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا فعلا موقع هايل


----------



## صبري النجار (31 أغسطس 2006)

أخي الحبيب tame_whale 
أجزل الله لك المثوبة على حسن صنيعك، وعلى موقع 
http://www.protocols.com 
ولي تعليقان:
1- أولاً يا حبذا لو تشرح بالعربية نبذة عن البروتوكولات لاسيما 
التوصيلات البينية للمنظومة المفتوحة Open System Interconnetion - OSI
لأنك ستكون بذلك قد أصبت هدفين في آنٍ واحدٍ وهما إفادة مهندسي الإتصالات من ناحية، ومهندسي التحكم ومنظومة إدارة المباني (BMS) من ناحيةٍ أُخرى، وأغلبهم من تخصص الميكانيكا لاسيما تكييف الهواء.
ولهذا الموضوع رابط في ملتقانا وهو:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=7776

2- ثانياً أرجو رجاءاً أخوياً تــــرك الكلمات العامية الدارجة عند الكــــتــــــــــــــــابـــــــــة ، مشكوراً
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## وليد1987 (4 سبتمبر 2006)

بس عندي سوال ايش معنى البرتوكول ................. للأهمية


----------



## صبري النجار (4 سبتمبر 2006)

اخي وليد1987 
هل لاحظت في مجال السياسة و رجال السلك الدبلوماسي، أنَّ لهم مجموعة من القواعد التي تحدد كيفية تعاملهم مع بعضهم بعضاً، وعندما ينزل أحدُهم ضيفاً عند الآخر، فإن هناك إتفاقٌ على من سيركب السيارة أولاً ومن يسير على اليمين ومن يعلق علمه على يمين السيارة، ومن الذي يستعرض حرس الشرف.... وهلم جراً

كذلك في عالم الشبكات، أي عند توصيل مجموعة حاسبات بعضها ببعض، (أو مجموعة متحكمات رقمية في منظومة إدارة المباني - BMS) ولها الرابط التالي على الملتقى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=7776
فإننا نحتاج إلى التالي:

مجموعة قواعد تحدد كيفية انتقال البيانات عبر الشبكة . وهذا مانسميه "بروتوكول"

ومن ضمن ما يحدد أو يحكم انتقال البيانات عبر الشبكة: بدء الإرسال (initialization) و التاكد من صحتها (verification) و تحديد عنوانها (addressing) وتصحيح الأخطاء (error correction)، وهكذا.

والله اعلم
وأملي أن نستخدم الفصحى - لا العامية - في كتاباتنا في الملتقى، وبارك الله فيك
صبري


----------



## وليد1987 (4 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا لك اخي ولكن كيفية استخدامها .......... ؟


----------



## صبري النجار (4 سبتمبر 2006)

كيفية استخدام الفصحى امر يسير
فبدلاً من ان تقول


> وليد1987 قال:
> 
> 
> > بس عندي سوال ايش معنى البرتوكول ................. للأهمية



يمكنك أن تقول:
ولكن عندي سوال ما معنى البرتوكول؟

فما رايك دام فضلك؟
صبري


----------



## eng_hazem123 (9 سبتمبر 2006)

نرجو من الاخ وليد وضع الدائرة الخاصة بالتجسس على الهاتف التى من خلالها نضع الملف


----------



## سودانى2006 (17 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا علي المجهود


----------



## قصي السيد (13 أكتوبر 2006)

السادة المحترمين تحياتي لكم ناقشوا مواضيع مهمة في علم الأتصالات الحديث مثل 
تقتية cdma أو sdh وغيرها ذات التطبيق العملي والذي تستخدم في مجال شركات الهاتف الخلوي وأغتنم هه الفرصة برجاء حار لمن لديه اي مرجع عربي في مجال تقنية 
cdma أو sdh الرجاء اجابة بأسرع وقت ممكن


----------



## mohaliy (14 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا اخي


----------



## بنوته الامارات (16 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم والرحمه كيف الحال الحال 

انا بنوته مهندسه اتصالات بعد


بس اخاف محد يرد على مشاركاتي


لاني خليجيه واغلب الي بالمنتدى مب خليجي 

الا كلهم من مصر فاذا احتجت مساعده منكم ممكن تساعدوني؟؟؟


وبعد انا الوحيده يمكن الي بالمنتدى بنت ماا شفت بنات


----------



## sabahsewan (18 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
جزاك الله كل خير.....


----------



## محمد الخواطرة (31 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكووووورررررررررر


----------



## tame_whale (13 نوفمبر 2006)

أشكر أخي المهندس صبري على إهتمامه ومراعاته الاعتزاز باللغه العربية ..وعموما سأحاول تلبية طلبك بالشرح العربي المفصل إذا أمكنني وحسب توفر الامكانيات والوقت :81: 

أختنا المهندسة / بنوتة الإمارات
أهلا ومرحبا بمشاركتك معنا.... وعموما نحن هنا في هذا المنتدى ..... مهندسين عرب
وما يمكن أن نساعد بعض به يكون في خلال معرفتنا .... وأهلا بأي إستفسار لك ولكل مهندس عربي وما قدره الله لنا من مساعده فسيكون.... والفضل من عند الله


----------



## limona4all (15 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------

